# RAID0



## thereus (Oct 15, 2017)

Is there a real-world benefit of RAID0 for a couple of EVO 850s? Has anyone got any direct comparison? This article appears to suggest there is little benefit for samples, but it is from 2013.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-raid-benchmark,3485-13.html

Thanks


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 15, 2017)

JBOD would work as well and is a more efficient use of resources.
ASIO is old, from the ISA and MIDI era.
You’re better off having hot swap spares instead of RAID 1 or JBOD instead of 0, 5 or 10.

For HTPC Video rendering, archiving or gaming.
A Microsemi RAID Controller and 6 x SSDs will allow incredible results.
ASIO / Audio without a dedicated Operating System is stuck where it’s at for now.

This is exactly why VEPro and Slaves are favored.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 16, 2017)

For our HTPC/Gaming/DAW shared by 5 people I’m using an 8805 Standard Card using RAID 1E.
Benchmarks are sick but just don’t do anything but add some extra snap to an already fast collection of Win 8.1 DAWs.

But for gaming and BluRay Collection/archiving its insanely fast.
Sequential Reads in large bandwidth range takes a 4 minute duplication around 35 seconds.
Plus 1E in a six device Rackmount PC means I can have 2 devices fail, shove in 2 Hot Spares and no performance loss during the rebuild.
Any Intel RAID on the motherboard even in RAID 5 wouldn’t allow you to continue during a rebuild. The process requires so much CPU Cycles and permissions you’re better off go8ng out to dinner, shop for some shoes, then come back.

However, Supermicros AMD w/ NVMe RAID is 6,000 USD.
Using built in LSI Chips I’m sure it’s a great performer.
With drives added it’s about 8k for a 16 Port, 16 Core machine of destruction.

https://www.microsemi.com/product-directory/raid-adapters/4022-series8


----------

